# 10+ Ways to secure your home from burlary and home invasions!



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mikey, we're not a traffic driving website. Please do not use this forum to only drive activity to your YT channel.
You have a habit of showing up only when you have a new video to promote, and then we don't see you for a month or more.
This is verging on violating our Advertising Rules.

Take @Back Pack Hack for example.
He created a dedicated thread for his YT videos and discussion about them, and even got it set as "pinned", but also contributes regularly to the forum in general.
This is perfectly acceptable, and we'd be happy to do the same for you.
But we expect a bit more interaction than just acting as a link dump to redirect traffic.

I hope you understand, and we do sincerely want to see you around more. You likely have information and/or skillsets that could greatly benefit our community.
Build camaraderie, and it will naturally drive views to your videos.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I'm not big on the 'point a camera at me and yap' videos about anything. If you could throw in some pics/video/graphics it'd be a big help.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I found this video very informative and interesting. I plan to modify my exterior doors with these strike plates and the extra lock.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Not really that effective actually. The best thing one can do is get a SS metal door frame & door. The metal frame fits inside your current frame and is screwed in multiple areas using 3 inch heavy duty screws and then adding 2 of those door reinforcers, one above the lock and one below the lock and then adding a metal rod under the doorknob that goes down to the floor where there is a bracket that it fits into.

The reason why this video method isn't that effective is that the hinges of the door are the weakest link in the chain.


----------

